# Glock 22 for Colt 1991A1



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

You make a good point about the shrinking value of the dollar. On the other hand, an M1 Garand that cost $79.00 some years ago sells for over $1,000.00 today. To me, that is appreciation. All the best...
Gil


----------



## mylo (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for all of your help. I am not sure why i would do the trade. I have always liked Glocks......but there is something to be said about a colt. If I had the money I would just buy a glock...Also what is MIM? I take it it is plastic right? SO I think that the majority here think that it would not be a fair trade even up. Just wondering. Thanks for the help.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Depending on who you ask MIM stands for "Molded In Metal" or "Metal Injection Molded" It is a process where powdered metal is mixed with a polymer binder and injected under highh pressures into a mold to create the part. Then the molded parts are put into an oven where the polymer binder is basically cooked out. 

Many industries have went to this process for small or intricate parts which would normally be very laborous to produce out of solid barstock. As with most new (relatively new) technologies there is a learninig curve and early MIM parts for various industries left alot to be desired. Over the years materials and processes have improved and now it is a very real and viable way to produce many small or intricate parts. There is still a definite limit on where MIM parts should be used, and most firearm manufacturers recognize this.


----------

